
Ask HN: What developer tools have you installed on your machine? - samblr
Installed applications which are used for day to day software development. IDE&#x2F;Editors can be skipped.<p>edit: clarified a bit - in answer to @Cozumel
======
jetti
\- Fedora 26 and Windows 10

\- Elixir

\- mix (from Elixir)

\- WiX (for installer creation)

\- C#

\- .NET

\- SQL Server

\- Postgres

\- MySQL

\- pgAdmin

\- MySQL Workbench

\- Sql Server Management Studio (SSMS)

Those are just the ones on the top of my head on my personal machine.

------
Cozumel
All of them? lol It might be helpful to specify what exactly you want to know,
which languages, type of development etc.

~~~
samblr
made an edit to details.

~~~
mtmail
Which operating system? What are you developing (e.g. heavy on databases, or
mobile development, frontend web development, devops).

